# 2017 Fall Quilt Block Swap



## Belfrybat

*Welcome to the sign up for the 2017 Fall quilt block swap. Signups will close Saturday September 23rd., and the mailing date will be Tuesday October 17th. *

*Block size and number:* We are making the Disappearing Nine Patch block. Links to instructions are below. We WILL NOT be sewing the final step. 

You will be making 1 or 2 blocks for each person who signs up + one extra for the hostess. Please watch the thread for more information as the number of squares depend on the number signing up. The hostess block should be in the same theme as the main blocks, but not necessarily the same colours.
*
Pattern & Fabric*: The pattern for this swap is _*Disappearing nine patch.*_ Colours are woodsy Autumn. See this link for suggestions: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/discussion-for-fall-quilt-block-swap.565453/
We will be using 5" squares for the original nine patch with a dark brown center square -- either solid or marble. The resulting nine patch will be 14" before cutting into quarters. 

If you do not want to cut your squares in quarters, then leave the nine patch whole and *not squared up*. Please be careful of your seams and use a scant 1/4". The nine patch block will be 14" square. 

Please use 100% cotton if possible or no less than 50% cotton-poly blend. If you do use cotton-poly, please mark that on the label with your blocks.

Wash the fabrics and iron before using the fabric. That gets the sizing chemicals out and pre-shrinks it so it will be consistent when later made and washed with the other swap blocks.

Be sure to label each block with your screen name, so we know who made each block. A good tip is to 'baste' them on with a long stitch so it's easy to take out but will travel well in envelopes. Safety pins are another option, but do add a lot of bulk.

*Other details: *The hostess for this swap will be *CO Sundlower* and she will be contacting each person who signs up, via PM, and provide her contact information. You will in turn, PM her with your contact information to include your full name, mailing address, phone number and email address.

*Mailing:* When mailing, be sure you enclose a self-addressed mailer and be sure you have attached enough postage for the return of your package. USPS First Class package rate is cheaper than Priority by about three dollars and includes free tracking.

*Problems*: - We all understand that things happen that we are not expecting. If an emergency does arise, please let the hostess know as soon as possible so we can adapt for the rest of the group.

Remember, the goal of our swaps is to get to know each other better and build community besides sending and receiving some fabulous blocks. The more you participate in the discussion, the more fun all of us will have.

How to make a disappearing nine patch quilt:


----------



## COSunflower

WOW Belfrybat!!! You are VERY thorough on your directions! Thank you! Also, thank you for letting me be the hostess this time around - I had a lot of fun with it last time!  OK Everyone! Time to sign up!!! I will sign myself up as #1 and Belfry as #2 so LET'S GO!!!! 

Fall Harvest Signup:

#1 COSunflower
#2 Belfrybat
#3??? 

I had a fun thought last night when I couldn't go to sleep....I still have my Fall blocks from LAST year - I think I may alternate my Disappearing 9 patch with Reg. 9 Patch AND blocks from Last year....I like to experiment. LOL!!! Anyone else have any possible ideas also???


----------



## maxine

I'll be #3 !!! 
I love Fall colors so just couldn't pass this up even though I too have lots of UFO's.. but then that's part of being a quilter, yes??  CoSunflower I like your idea of combining these with our other Fall blocks!! Woohoo another awesome project!!


----------



## COSunflower

Okay Girls!! We have 3 of us now! Meima, are you going to play???


----------



## maxine

And I forgot to say..... hurray to CoSunflower for being our Hostess!! She is always so upbeat & fun to work with.. I'm ready to roll, cut & sew!


----------



## COSunflower

LOL! Thanks Maxine!!! 

Angie, are you going to play with us????


----------



## Meima6

Count me in with a great big grin!!


----------



## Meima6

I have already pulled my fall colors. I will get my brown tomorrow. My goal is to get these cuties in the mail in about a week...before my company comes... hmmmm..... hehe!


----------



## COSunflower

YAY MEIMA!!!!! I am going to send you my info now and please send me yours!!! I just got done ironing and cutting half of my Fall fabrics and when I'm done here I am going to go finish it up.  I think that we will get these done quickly!!! They are going to be SOOOO pretty!!! Belfry picked out such pretty colors and patterns for us!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Congratulations on being Hostess!
Have fun!


----------



## COSunflower

Okay....Here is the "list" now...

#1 COSunflower
#2 Belfrybat
#3 Maxine
#4 Meima
#5?


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Mo!!! I wish that you were joining us! 9 patches are pretty easy to do! Look thru your bags of fabric and see if you have any of the colors that would join in with the fabric that Belfrybat showed us in the Fall Swap Discussion thread. The main thing is that the middle block be that dark chocolate brown.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Thank you Mo!!! I wish that you were joining us! 9 patches are pretty easy to do! Look thru your bags of fabric and see if you have any of the colors that would join in with the fabric that Belfrybat showed us in the Fall Swap Discussion thread. The main thing is that the middle block be that dark chocolate brown.


You ladies decide. What ever you ladies decide will be fine with me.
No hard feelings.
According to discussion board I can't join in this time.
Because I dropped out the last time. Due to family problems.
I doing the quilt along with Calico Katie.
Because I can work at my own pace.
I'll watch the video or several videos different versions of the same block.
But you ladies decide.


----------



## COSunflower

Okay Ladies - What do you think? To me, someone that drops out is someone that just goes missing and doesn't let us know one way or the other if they are going to complete the swap or not. We all know that Mo has been bending over backwards to help her mom and dad plus she just had a new baby granddaughter to see!!! I can understand her dropping out to save us from waiting for her to finish etc. I've done that before!!!  I really wouldn't mind if Mo joined us since we are JUST starting the swap. She is one of our dearest friends here and I know for myself, I don't want her to be left out!!!! Let's hear from everyone else - majority rules!!!


----------



## Kyrel

I will join in! Sounds like fun =}


----------



## COSunflower

Yay Kyrel!!!!! Welcome to the group!!!! I will send you my info and please send me yours. I am so excited to have you join us!!!!


----------



## Kyrel

Thank you!! I'm excited, too. Yay!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

The rule is if someone announces they are dropping out and have a decent reason, that does not prohibit them from joining further swaps. BUT when someone just "disappears" and doesn't let the hostess know, then they can't join other swaps. I think there is a time frame but can't remember it. So MO can be in this swap if she wishes.


----------



## Belfrybat

For those interested in making a table runner from D9p patches, here's one I like. If this were mine, I would have bordered it but each to their own.


----------



## maxine

Yes I feel Mo should be able to participate..come on Mo,,, get to sewing!!

Belfry I do like that runner! I have not been much of a fan of the D9P, but do like that.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Okay....Here is the "list" now...
> 
> #1 COSunflower
> #2 Belfrybat
> #3 Maxine
> #4 Meima
> #5?


Count me in then if you're sure.


----------



## Meima6

I like the runner! I do agree with adding a border.


----------



## Meima6

I am now sewing six blocks plus hostess. My fabric is in the wash as we speak!


----------



## COSunflower

Ok Girls! Here is the NEWEST LIST.... 

#1 COSunflower
#2 Belfrybat
#3 Meima6
#4 Maxine
#5 Kyrel
#6 MoBookworm!!!

Talking with Belfrybat earlier I think that we should just do ONE block per person so that if someone else joins this week and considering that many of us are doing the Scrappy Grandma quilt-a-long with Calico Katie that we DON'T GET OVERWHELMED - These swaps and quilt-a-longs are to be FUN - NOT a BURDEN!!!  Does that sound good with everyone??? Let's get sewing!!!


----------



## maxine

Welcome Kyrel !!!! Glad to have you with us.. 

Oh cool,, just ONE block for each person. I can do that.. just need to get my dark brown.. Here we go!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I agree with COSunflower. Angie said she was also going to play, so that would make 7, and we might pick up another one or two. I think I'm going to make 10, but will be using several different prints and blenders so none will be identical. With one as a hostess block, that leaves 9 just in case we get a couple of more folks.


----------



## Meima6

One is good for me as well.


----------



## COSunflower

I haven't heard from Angie yet. I hope that she WILL join us!!!!


----------



## Meima6

I hope so too! You can never have too many quilting friends.


----------



## Jlynnp

Wish I could join in this time but my back is just not going to allow it. I will follow along for encouragement.


----------



## COSunflower

Glad that you are better and at home again Janet!!! Maybe you can join the next one??? Hang in there! Prayers are still going for you!!!


----------



## maxine

Judy so glad to hear of your healing progress! and yes,, please DO follow and encourage us.. will be great to hear what you think of what we are doing.. 

Belfry & CoSunflower, a quick question.. if we do cut our blocks into 4th's before sending them, we probably need to stack the 4th's together then stitch our name tag onto the 4 pieces, holding them so each block will stay together and not get all mixed up & shuffled?? I guess this is what is worrying me about cutting them apart,, before sending them..


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine -- that is what I plan to do. Some folks prefer zip-lock bags, but I'm cheap.  I can just imagine CO's mutterings and cussing if we were to send them loose! (like to be a fly on the wall for that) The trick I use to cut them in quarters since I don't care to measure them, is I fold them in half and touch the iron to the center square and each folded end, then fold them the other way and iron. That way I have a nice cross in the center square I can line my ruler up to as well as a line midway on all sides. Of course you do have to make sure the blocks are squared up if you use that method.


----------



## COSunflower

LOL!!! Belfry and Maxine - I was wondering the same thing last night!!! (Of course when I can't sleep....) I think it would be less bulky just to send the 9 patches in tact and then I wouldn't have to play match up with all the loose pieces. LOL!!! I FOUND MY SQUISHIE AT THE PO TODAY!!!!!!! Oh my! What WONDERFUL quilt blocks!!! I get more and more ideas each time I see a bunch! Sorry that my bird block is a little small - I just finished them up in a hurry and sent them off so you all didn't have to wait any longer. They need another small border around them.  I LOVE all of the fabrics that were used and Meima6 - I absolutely adore the story about you and your mom and the canning jar block!! The fabric with stripes that you used for the lid was perfect! And Belfry - seeing your Disappearing 9 Patch block makes me SEE why you like it so well!!! It's beautiful!!! Everyone was SO creative and I saw alot of patterns that I want to try!!! THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Meima6

Oh my, oh my!! My squishie arrived today and it was totally wonderful. I love all the beautiful blocks! Thank you SO much to everyone! I have played with them all afternoon. First setting them up this way, and then another way, and then an even better way! I am SO happy to be a part of this adventure.


----------



## Kyrel

I have to find some dark brown fabric, but otherwise I am good to go. I am *almost* done with a last minute quilt for a benefit raffle on Sunday, so I was only able to go through a chunk of my stash last night. I found a dark brown that would work-just not enough of it :'( buuuuuuut a good reason to go shopping muwahahahaha

I've never washed/dried fabric first so this should be a great learning experience! And thanks for helping me find a few UFO's that were hiding =}


----------



## maxine

Kyrel I have the same terrible problem.. need to go buy some brown fabric.. darn..  Hey maybe that's where MY UFO's are hiding too!.. I have one I am looking for but can't seem to find where I've put it.. ?????? I know it's somewhere.. it's purple and green flannel with one big floating star.. I'd like to quilt it to use this winter .. 

maybe you could post of picture for us of your raffle quilt.. ?  would love to see it..


----------



## COSunflower

Kyrel, I had a really hard time finding the right brown fabric here. FINALLY found it at Walmart. I probably should go back on pay day and buy more in case I need it for any up coming swaps or projects! I thought for sure that JoAnns would have some but NOPE! The reason we wash and dry fabric first, and you should do this with ANYTHING that you sew, is to remove any sizing that was put on the fabric and to preshrink it. Nothing is WORSE than to make a nice piece of clothing, or a pretty quilt and then when you wash it for the first time it puckers up ALL OVER!!!! Some fabrics shrink, some don't - you never know - so it's always good to wash, dry and then iron your fabric for quilting. (Or anything!) It's one of the first things that my Home Ec. sewing teacher taught us MANY years ago. LOL!! (I'm 63) 

Maxine and Kyrel...Don't worry about losing projects - I am the same!!! I'm still looking for some previous swap blocks that I KNOW I have but after so many dejunkings and reorganizing with Jess I'm not sure WHERE they are!!!! LOL!!! 

My fabric is all cut and I'm ready to sew. That will be today's project. I'm anxious to see them all sewn up and pressed out. I saw that Belfrybat's block in the squishie was the Disappearing 9 Patch and it is even prettier in person than in pictures so I am excited to get my table runner made up!!!


----------



## Kyrel

Yes, I can post a pic when it's done <3 I did make a tiny error that hopefully won't show up to much arrrrg. Two weeks ago I brought it in it's early stages to bible study, and one of the ladies commissioned me to make one for her newest grand on the way! They'll find out within the week what gender, so I can go from there. Let me see if I can post a pic... I did it!! Yay lol. That's just a part of it.


----------



## COSunflower

That is just BEAUTIFUL Kyrel!!! Where did you find the fabric with the verses on it??? I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## maxine

Wow!! That is gorgeous!! Love the colors & yes where did you find the Bible verses?? I know Shabby Fabrics used to carry some but haven't seen any in a while..Cool!!


----------



## Meima6

It is beautiful, Kyrel!


----------



## Kyrel

Thank you!! The scripture panels were a gift from a dear friend, but I did search for more since my commission wants the same scriptures incorporated for her grandbaby: http://www.blockpartystudios.com/shop/FaithScripture.htm

The 2 1/2" strips are what I had remaining from making my niece a baby quilt last month. So all the idea just was like Bam! and it really looks amazing and holds such hope for the lil 4 month old girl, Raelyn, who was born with severe heart defects, and more issues, and the benefit is to help with medical costs. Her grandma is a member of my church.


----------



## Belfrybat

Kyrel -- Lovely quilt. I saw some Bible verse fabric at Hobby Lobby a year or so ago. 

I never wash fabric first for quilts and have never had problems (except for swaps that require it). If I'm using a dark red or blue fabric I make sure to test for colour fastness and always use a dye catcher for the first wash. I make a couple of dozen prayer quilts each year and give out a colour catcher sheet and instructions for washing (cold water only) with each quilt. No one has ever complained about uneven shrinkage.


----------



## maxine

I do always wash first.. just seems easier for me.. it's done and I do not have to worry about shrinkage, color bleeding or maybe even germs from it's travels along the way.. 

Thanks Kyrel for the info on the scripture site.. will check it out..

I have most of my blocks sewn.. will wait until next week to send them just incase anyone else joins in..


----------



## COSunflower

Mine are done also Maxine.  I still haven't heard from Angie and haven't seen her on HT anywhere so assume that she won't be joining this time. I know that she's been really busy with family. So it looks like there are only 6 of us. Of course, if Angie shows up any time SOON she is free to join us still.  Can't leave out one of our quilting buddies!!!

I HAVE seen quilts that are puckered from not washing fabric to shrink it before hand. In fact, I have one that was given to me years ago as a baby quilt for my granddaughter. The colors are beautiful and the friend put alot of work into it but some of the fabrics are 100% and some are a polyester cotton blend I think. I still treasure it though.  Puckers or not!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Cutting out blocks today.
Will be sewing up next week.
After I resort what my mom helped me with today.
Not angry, frustrated maybe, but not angry.
She's getting ready to retire. Trying to find something to do with her time.
Being I quilt she decided to help me today. lol..lol...


----------



## Meima6

My blocks are finished and ready to mail. Let me know when it is okay to mail them.


----------



## COSunflower

You can mail them any time Meima!!! That makes 3 of us with them done already. 

Mo - My grandkids like to help me sort etc. too but i always end up RESORTING when they leave. I just consider it quality time with them. Some day your mom won't be around to "help" you sort and you will think back to these days fondly. There is no rush. The official end date is Oct. 17th.  If we all get them done SOONER then I can mail them back and we can get started on our runners earlier. There are only 6 of us participating and only one 9 patch block to make for each. What took ME the longest was just cutting them out! LOL! I'm slow....  BUT - life DOES happen so don't rush yourself! This is supposed to be FUN!!!


----------



## Meima6

So right, Sunflower.  There is no memory better than a family or friend memory.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I know this, but I spend one day a week cutting out the strips,blocks,etc.
Sorting them out by size. Cut out all the pieces I needed for both Grand daughters Pineapple Quilts.
Unfortunately she placed every piece into one bin.
So tomorrow, I will be resorting the 1.5 inch,2 inch, and 2.5 inch strips.
Will be taking a bag of scraps over Sunday over to my parents house.
A simple design for a table runner for her to work on.
I will checking out her sewing machine out.
Servicing it, showing her how to use rotary cutter,cutting mat, simple ruler.
I probably won't get to see Estelle this week.
Pee Paw will be here from Arizona. Great grand nana and cousin will be here too.
I will be close on hand, while she learns to quilt a long with me.


----------



## COSunflower

Mo - I'm so happy that you are teaching her to quilt along side of you!!! My grandma made a beautiful Texas Star quilt when she was about 60 and then decided when she was in her 90s that she wanted to make a log cabin but was too shaky to cut the fabric so I cute the pieces for her and she hand stitched them. She used old scraps of fabric that I wasn't fond of because I knew the quality was not good and it wouldn't last a long time but it was what she wanted so I did it.  It was the last thing that she did before she passed away. I have all of the hand sewn blocks in a shoe box and will put them together into her quilt one day. I was tempted at first to sew over her hand stitching with my machine as her hands were so shaky that the stitching is not good but then I though "NOPE" - I want it to be HER quilt - not MINE.  Treasure whatever your mom makes.


----------



## COSunflower

OMGoodness!!! I just found a bag that had Fall swap blocks from 2011 !!! The theme was chickens and in Fall colors...They are beautiful!!! I am going to add them with this year's Fall blocks and last years.  I KNOW that I have more blocks around from past swaps when I was working. I was always saving them until I retired and had more time to quilt!  Does anyone remember or know what happened to Old Swamp Girl and Ravenlost??? They used to be regulars here in the past.


----------



## Meima6

Wow! Chickens in fall colors.......I have absolutely no chicken fabric! That must have been a happy part of 2011.  I do remember having stuffed fabric chickens at some point. It may have been in 2011. They were beautiful! They have flown the coop....I know not where.....


----------



## Meima6

I think I would have liked knowing Old Swamp Girl and Ravenlost.....interesting names.....


----------



## Meima6

Grands from Daughter Amanda visited today. They gathered tomatoes with Poppy, used the food strainer to process them, and helped can them into "tomato whatever" to use in soup! The little girl, Milyn, then helped me sort some family heirloom seed. I am looking forward to having a quilting buddy again. Milyn is only 5, but I will recruit her help as soon as I get an opportunity!!


----------



## Meima6

Kyrel said:


> Thank you!! The scripture panels were a gift from a dear friend, but I did search for more since my commission wants the same scriptures incorporated for her grandbaby: http://www.blockpartystudios.com/shop/FaithScripture.htm
> 
> The 2 1/2" strips are what I had remaining from making my niece a baby quilt last month. So all the idea just was like Bam! and it really looks amazing and holds such hope for the lil 4 month old girl, Raelyn, who was born with severe heart defects, and more issues, and the benefit is to help with medical costs. Her grandma is a member of my church.


I really love this quilt. Thank you for the website. I feel some prayer quilts in the making for Christmas. I am so glad you have joined us. You are the pebble producing a ripple in the pond..


----------



## dmm1976

I won't be joining this swap...( I don't even have an iron yet!) 

But I think I'll be ready for winter if there is one. 

Till then I will practice sewing straight seems because mine are terrible lol.

And please post pics of your finished quilts! I would love to see them.


I also need to learn how to do the regular maintenance on my machine. Singer 457.


----------



## Belfrybat

DMM - we'd love to have you join us. Yes, sewing a straight line and accurate 1/4" seams are important in quilting. But I find piecing blocks much easier than making garments and more relaxing. The hostess usually posts pictures of the completely blocks and the hostess blocks she receives. Look on the Summer swap to see if Maxine posted the blocks. I always post pics of the completed quilts on here, but unfortunately very few others do. Then again, I think some folks keep the blocks for several years, as noted above.

Your manual will be your best friend as to routine maintenance. If you don't have one, here's a link: http://www.parts.singerco.com/IPinstManuals/457A_105_125_135_143A.pdf


----------



## COSunflower

I just got a tablet that takes good photos and am calling to get wifi tomorrow so will be able to post pics then. many of us that work would save our blocks until we had more time to sew or retired. I am now retired so am finding all sorts of projects that i put away earlier! Saves me lots of money now! And is like Christmas every day! Lol!!

Do you have anyone to show you how to use your pressure foot and pressure plate to measure your seams? Do you have a joanns store nearby? I think thvat they have some basic sewing classes that you could ask about.

Pinterest has some good tutorials for beginning sewers and quilters also.


----------



## dmm1976

I 


Belfrybat said:


> DMM - we'd love to have you join us. Yes, sewing a straight line and accurate 1/4" seams are important in quilting. But I find piecing blocks much easier than making garments and more relaxing. The hostess usually posts pictures of the completely blocks and the hostess blocks she receives. Look on the Summer swap to see if Maxine posted the blocks. I always post pics of the completed quilts on here, but unfortunately very few others do. Then again, I think some folks keep the blocks for several years, as noted above.
> 
> Your manual will be your best friend as to routine maintenance. If you don't have one, here's a link: http://www.parts.singerco.com/IPinstManuals/457A_105_125_135_143A.pdf


downloaded the manual. But I'm afraid to start taking things off my machine lol. I'm a complete newbie.


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower after your post mentioning the Fall Chickens, I looked through my squishies and found those blocks.!! they are way cool,, Do you have mine?? It's the one of a hen sitting on a 3-D nest. I had forgotten about her.. I saw yours too,, and also Belfrybats!! so ended up looking through all the squishies I have and WOW what a trip down memory lane..plus I found another Fall squishie too, I REALLY REALLY need to get these blocks all put together !!. I do have one quilt made with Fall blocks I put together,, I will take a picture of it to show you ladies..


----------



## Kyrel

Going to Hobby Lobby today to get dark brown fabric, then will wash/dry etc and getting cutting for our swap! Thank you all so much for your encouragement and I am so happy to be part of this group <3


Here is the completed donation quilt. What a huge success last night! There were soooooo many people! On Facebook it's under Rae Of Hope.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been deep cleaning sewing room this morning.
The desk I absolutely hate is leaving my house this week.
Will have to take garden post timbers off top to be able to lift it.
Going through the desk found squishes from 2015 from my first swap.
Kris was the coordinator then. Wonder if she's still around? Sure did like her.
Found the note from the lady who told me I was a messy quilter.
Screw her. Everybody starts somewhere as beginner quilter.
Got my fabrics,washed dried,pressed. Now to start cutting out.
So nobody gets their panties in a wad. I didn't buy any fabric.
I am using what I have that's called destashing.
So none of my blocks will match perfectly.
But all will have some on the colors mentioned.
Everybody have a blessed day. Stay safe.


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine, I do have your block! It was my favorite! I have it sitting on my table to show Jess this weekend. 

Kyrel - Your quilt turned out gorgeous! I'm so glad that you joined us!

Mo - Don't worry about your quilting skills, you will get better with practice. The main thing is that you don't get frustrated and quit trying! Not all of us can afford to buy new fabric, I certainly know about that!!! Use what you can find in your stash in the Fall colors chosen. Pinterest has tips for beginning quilters that I always pin and read. i'm still learning new things!!! 

Everyone! - This swap is supposed to be about friendship and our shared love of quilting. We are all different ages, come from all different areas and have all different levels of quilting skills. Please embrace the fun and friendship offered in this swap!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Maxine, I do have your block! It was my favorite! I have it sitting on my table to show Jess this weekend.
> 
> Kyrel - Your quilt turned out gorgeous! I'm so glad that you joined us!
> 
> Mo - Don't worry about your quilting skills, you will get better with practice. The main thing is that you don't get frustrated and quit trying! Not all of us can afford to buy new fabric, I certainly know about that!!! Use what you can find in your stash in the Fall colors chosen. Pinterest has tips for beginning quilters that I always pin and read. i'm still learning new things!!!
> 
> Everyone! - This swap is supposed to be about friendship and our shared love of quilting. We are all different ages, come from all different areas and have all different levels of quilting skills. Please embrace the fun and friendship offered in this swap!!!


Not worried about what anybody thinks about my quilting skills.
Must have improved greatly, because I repair hand stitched quilts from all over the world.
I love Pinterest try to learn new block every other month. Then put them together for sampler quilt. Got nephew's wedding coming up n November, he's getting my Sampler quilt this time.
All scrappy blocks. Have a order for quilt coming in this week for customer in Germany. She wants Fence Rail Log Cabin. Might have to look that one up.She says the two blocks are one.
Think I saw something about that a couple of weeks ago. Maybe Teresa Downunder or Jenny Doan. Will have to check out both sites. It will be scrappy too.


----------



## maxine

Mo I have used all fabrics from my stash for this one too .. 9 different Fall fabrics.. don't really care for the brown I used, but it was what I had on hand.. now that I see the finished blocks, I quite like them! I hear from Kris every once in a while.. she is doing okay.. working hard and dealing with family!! She is indeed a sweetie! 

Kyrel the quilt turned out fantastic!! Great job!

Co it was so much fun going through my squishies and remembering the ladies that participated, so many of them have left us.. darn it.. but saw some from Angie, Belfry, and you,, how awesome that we are still together and now have new quilting friends too,, 

My blocks are sewn, just haven't gotten the nerve to cut them... might make myself a practice block.. I just don't want to mess up someone elses.. we'll see how it goes,, am now putting together the Friendship Patchwork.. very fun.. Everyone keep well..


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine,i am giving everyone mine in the 9 patch block that they can cut themselves as I dont want to mess mine up not cutting precisly enough and have to make them over! I was cutting out fabric squares for the HSTs for the friendship quilt last night and realized that I cut out my first 52 squates too large! i was tired last night though and decided that I better wait and revisit my directions today when i was more rested.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Mo I have used all fabrics from my stash for this one too .. 9 different Fall fabrics.. don't really care for the brown I used, but it was what I had on hand.. now that I see the finished blocks, I quite like them! I hear from Kris every once in a while.. she is doing okay.. working hard and dealing with family!! She is indeed a sweetie!
> 
> Kyrel the quilt turned out fantastic!! Great job!
> 
> Co it was so much fun going through my squishies and remembering the ladies that participated, so many of them have left us.. darn it.. but saw some from Angie, Belfry, and you,, how awesome that we are still together and now have new quilting friends too,,
> 
> My blocks are sewn, just haven't gotten the nerve to cut them... might make myself a practice block.. I just don't want to mess up someone elses.. we'll see how it goes,, am now putting together the Friendship Patchwork.. very fun.. Everyone keep well..


My blocks will be fun.
Not cutting them either, not comfortable with that block yet only made 3 versions of it so far.
My blocks are made from scraps, in some of the colors mentioned.
Not every block will have every color.
Different blocks from different quilters each with different perspectives.
Didn't like any of the versions of the blocks I made.
I'll just let everybody else cut their own blocks.


----------



## maxine

Thanks Co and Mo for saying you are not cutting your blocks either,, I don't feel like such a weenie now! I do like the way my blocks turned out,, was afraid they would look goofy with each square a different fabric, but now that they are all put together they look good. Plus I have been extra careful with my cutting and sewing and measuring the blocks before sewing them together.. Thanks Belfrybat for making me get outside of my box!!,, 

CoSunflower I think I'll wait until next week to send my squishie just in case we hear from Angie or someone else that might want to jump in..


----------



## maxine

Co thank goodness they are too large and not too small!! I as I was putting my star block together for the Friendship Patchwork, I found my HST blocks really needed to be squared up as they were a little wonky.. I am using flannel so that can stretch and warp if I'm not really extra careful,, spray starch helps too,, whew!


----------



## Meima6

Hello Friends!
I am not cutting my 9 patch blocks either.  My fabric is from my stash, except for the brown. I only had strips and scraps left from other projects, and they were all too small. I think the blocks from this swap will be beautiful!


----------



## dmm1976

Is anyone going to think badly of me if my first quilt in this swap comes from a precut, coordinated pack?


----------



## Kyrel

dmm1976 said:


> Is anyone going to think badly of me if my first quilt in this swap comes from a precut, coordinated pack?


I think you have nothing to worry about =} I love that we can be creative with whatever we have! The beauty of quilting, to me, is the uniqueness we each bring. <3

I do have a question: How many blocks total do we need? And I think mine may not all match LOL but that's ok!! I trust our leader to put each squishy together perfectly unique <3 HUGS!!!!!

And oh my gosh I will not cut them first because last month I tried this pattern with smaller blocks and didn't cut properly because I was sooooo tired: word of warning lolololol


----------



## MoBookworm1957

dmm1976 said:


> Is anyone going to think badly of me if my first quilt in this swap comes from a precut, coordinated pack?


Nope, start with what you're comfortable with.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Maxine,i am giving everyone mine in the 9 patch block that they can cut themselves as I dont want to mess mine up not cutting precisly enough and have to make them over! I was cutting out fabric squares for the HSTs for the friendship quilt last night and realized that I cut out my first 52 squates too large! i was tired last night though and decided that I better wait and revisit my directions today when i was more rested.


One of my 9 patches has a boo boo.
But liked it so well, so purposely did it with several other blocks.
Worked on blocks today. 
Strawberry thought she was in trouble.
Because I was in her room almost day.
But got several blocks done.
Be warned, my blocks are different again.
But oh so much fun.


----------



## COSunflower

Kyrel, we are at 6 blocks plus 1 extra Hostess block. Unless someone else joins this week. 

Dmm - working from a charm pack (precut blocks in matching colors) is perfectly fine! Just remember that they are usually 5 in. blocks. Are you wanting to join the Fall Harvest??? Let me know ASAP!!! 

Cutting woes......oh my! I had another cutting boo boo on my friendship quilt! i made my 3 1/2 in. X 12 1/2 in. strips and sewed them together but then sub cut them at only 3 in.!!!! Discovered that last night.... So i decided that i can no longer cut fabric AT NIGHT!!! I am going to have to limit my sewing to mornings only when i can see AND think good!!!!!!


----------



## Kyrel

COSunflower said:


> Kyrel, we are at 6 blocks plus 1 extra Hostess block. Unless someone else joins this week.


Ok. I'll be pressing/cutting/sewing tomorrow. I will make 9 blocks just to be safe. Heehee!!


----------



## dmm1976

COSunflower said:


> Kyrel, we are at 6 blocks plus 1 extra Hostess block. Unless someone else joins this week.
> 
> Dmm - working from a charm pack (precut blocks in matching colors) is perfectly fine! Just remember that they are usually 5 in. blocks. Are you wanting to join the Fall Harvest??? Let me know ASAP!!!
> 
> Cutting woes......oh my! I had another cutting boo boo on my friendship quilt! i made my 3 1/2 in. X 12 1/2 in. strips and sewed them together but then sub cut them at only 3 in.!!!! Discovered that last night.... So i decided that i can no longer cut fabric AT NIGHT!!! I am going to have to limit my sewing to mornings only when i can see AND think good!!!!!!


No I won't be joining this seasons swap. I'm going to practice sewing a cutting my precut squares and make a table runner or maybe a valance for my 7 yo daughters room. 

My seams are extremely wobbly. I might be given a sobriety test if the quilting police saw them lol. 

But I'm going to really try to get good enough for a winter/holiday swap. 

Here's my precuts.

I figure I got plenty (21) to keep me occupied, sewing, pressing , cutting, resewing, re pressing...I'm going to try the disappearing 4 block. Then if I get good enough I want to try the "3 dudes" quilt. With the strips of precut. Then....I will begin to attempt cutting actual bulk fabric. 

I'm such a beginner it is funny.


----------



## COSunflower

Hi Kyrel!!! I always make a couple extra too, "just in case" someone else joins at the last minuted.  I am sewing my HTBs right now (for the Friendship quilit) and KNOW that they are going to be too big because of my other "boo boos" so am NOT going to do ANY cutting this evening!!! LOL!!! Ironing, yes, cutting, NO!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm  OOOOHHHHH!!! I like those colors! Sewing just takes practice, and practice, and practice.... LOL!!! We've ALL been where you are!!!  I think that there are sewing tutorials on Youtube also. I would check. Type in "Sewing Seams" and there should be something to give you pointers.  I wish that I lived closer, I would be HAPPY to give you sewing lessons! I bet that you catch on real quick. Hang in there girl!!!


----------



## dmm1976

COSunflower said:


> Dmm  OOOOHHHHH!!! I like those colors! Sewing just takes practice, and practice, and practice.... LOL!!! We've ALL been where you are!!!  I think that there are sewing tutorials on Youtube also. I would check. Type in "Sewing Seams" and there should be something to give you pointers.  I wish that I lived closer, I would be HAPPY to give you sewing lessons! I bet that you catch on real quick. Hang in there girl!!!


I've watched so many YouTube videos about perfecting the "scant 1/4 inch seam'. I'm driving my poor husband crazy. Lol.

I'm going the painters tape on the sewing machine route to Begin with. I think one of the feet that came with my machine may be a 1/4 inch foot but I'm really not sure so I'll use the tape to be safe


----------



## COSunflower

I use the edge of my regular presser foot for 1/4 in. seams. I think it is probably a little more than "scant" but that is OK with me because I HATE when your quilt seams are TOO SMALL and the first or second time you wash it, the seams start coming apart!!! So don't sweat it if the edge of your presser foot is a tiny bit over 1/4 in. Our Home Ec. teacher taught us YEARS AGO (I'm 63 and learned in 7th grade) to use the tape to mark our 5/8 seam allowance for everyday sewing. We didn't have painters tape then so just used the beige tape (can't remember what it is called). That's how I taught my son's girlfriends, my DILs, and my older granddaughters. It is a VERY wise tip!!!


----------



## Meima6

My blocks are in the mail!!


----------



## COSunflower

OK Meima!!!! I'll be watching for them!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had Estelle yesterday till 2130 hours.
Then again at 0530 hours this morning.
She went to see Pee Paw(ex husband) a little bit ago.
Whew! Yesterday she got Pee Paw good. She had poop clear up in her hair.
Up her back, all over his Cool Grandpa shirt, dripping down the front of his pants.
She laughed so hard, she had tears rolling down her face.
I think she was pretty proud of herself.
Later that night she got her daddy, and great grandpa too.
She had a bit of tummy ache. Not now she don't.
Going to rest then work on blocks.


----------



## COSunflower

LOL!!!!! That is just too funny Mo!!! That happened once to my neighbor when his daughter was a baby - he didn't know what to do so he just got in the shower with her, both dressed, and washed and rinsed everything out while in there. LOL!!! His wife came home and heard the shower on and didn't see any baby so started to walk in the bathroom - took one look at them - and said "I don't EVEN want to KNOW!!!" and walked back out! LOL!!! I guess that is ONE way to contain the mess!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

dmm1976 said:


> I've watched so many YouTube videos about perfecting the "scant 1/4 inch seam'. I'm driving my poor husband crazy. Lol.
> 
> I'm going the painters tape on the sewing machine route to Begin with. I think one of the feet that came with my machine may be a 1/4 inch foot but I'm really not sure so I'll use the tape to be safe


At one point, all of us were new to quilting. I only started 6 years ago and it was a swap on this board that got me going. 8 sewing machines and thousands of fabric later.... 

Here's how you test your foot to see if it sews a 1/4" seam: Take three 2-1/2" strips of fabric about 6 - 7" long. Sew the three together lengthwise. Press to the center. Your piece should now measure 6-1/2" wide.

If you'll post a pic of your foot, we can probably tell you if it's a 1/4" or not. I have three 1/4" feet and all of them are a little different depending on which machine I use them on. So I have to remember which sews a full 1/4" and which sews a scant. Painters tape is good, so is using several thicknesses of a post it note. The thickness gives you an edge to butt the fabric up against.

BTW, do you know how the "scant" came about? When people draw lines on the fabric with templates, they tend to cut just outside the line, not down the center, so 1/4" seams work. But when cutting with a rotary cutter and mat, the cutter is up against the ruler, so you lose about two threads, hence the need for scant seams.


----------



## Belfrybat

DMM -- the Three Dudes quilt is really fun and very easy, but looks complicated so people will ooo and awe over it. 
This is one I did with batiks that I just finished quilting (still need to bind it). I used 5 strips instead of 4 in this one.


----------



## COSunflower

BEAUTIFUL Belfrybat!!!!!! I love the colors!!!


----------



## alida

Belfrybat said:


> DMM -- the Three Dudes quilt is really fun and very easy, but looks complicated so people will ooo and awe over it.
> This is one I did with batiks that I just finished quilting (still need to bind it). I used 5 strips instead of 4 in this one.
> View attachment 62510


That is a gorgeous quilt; I love quilts full of cover, just wish I had any aptitude for quilting. I've tried, several times and it's just not something I've caught on to.


----------



## AlaskaSue

Oh! I'm just a tad too late. Heading to Kodiak Island tomorrow for a quilt-fest with my step-mom. Maybe I'll get in here on time for the next one! Looks fun!


----------



## COSunflower

Yay Sue!!!
We would LOVE for you to participate in our next swap! Invite your stepmom also! Let us know how your quiltfest goes.


----------



## dmm1976

Here is what came in the little cubby of my sewing machine table. This, several bobbins, some thread, some needles and a little brush to clean out the thread dust. I know from Google that 2 of these are zipper feet? I have no clue about the rest.


----------



## dmm1976

And this foot edge is a quarter inch from the needle. But I don't trust myself. So if I put the needle to the right it's quarter inch to the 3 line...I'm going to layer my tape along that line. I'm using a size 80 needle . And. Contrasting black and white thread so I can clearly see what I'm doing. I think I've messed up the tension. And my top thread was going through the bottom. But it might have been I was using too big a needle? Idk. I'm about to sew my first to "charms "together.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

dmm1976 said:


> Here is what came in the little cubby of my sewing machine table. This, several bobbins, some thread, some needles and a little brush to clean out the thread dust. I know from Google that 2 of these are zipper feet? I have no clue about the rest.


white long one with slots is button holer I think.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> white long one with slots is button holer I think.


Had to go look at mine to be sure, but yep button holer.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Don't have Estelle yet today.
So going to sew this morning after coffee.
Now that Estelle is rolling Strawberry things it's her job to bark when she does.
That gets on both Estelle's and my last nerve.
Next week will have crib set up in sewing room so she will be close while I sew and quilt.
I had forgotten how much work a baby is at this stage of the game.
She's happy just to watch Granny.
Might have spoiled her a bit this week.
Gotten her used to rocking her to sleep and singing Rock a bye bye baby.
She drops right off too sleep. Also don't let bottle stay in her mouth while she sleeps.
well she got Pee Paw before he left this morning. Upchucked all down his collar,down the back,in his hair. Just giggled,laughed out loud. Tried several times to tell him not to jiggle her after she's eat. But I don't know nothing. This Granny knows enough not to jiggle her till she burps,farts.
Live and learn.


----------



## dmm1976

I started a new thread so I don't block this one up. 

www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/my-first-quilt.565853/

Check out my first block and let me know what you think. It's off a but in the middle but overall I'm happy.


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm - I think if you put your needle in the middle and use the right edge of your pressure foot you will be an OK one quarter inch.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

No Estelle today.
Got a lot of chores done.
Working on blocks.
Got a few tongue in cheek ones.
Some that are just plain fun.
But all got the Murky durky brown in the middle.
Should be done next week.
Will be where they need to be by the 15th at the lates.


----------



## COSunflower

I can hardly wait to see them Mo!!! Mine are ready and I think that Meima's are on the way - halfway there!!!


----------



## Kyrel

I just have to sew the 3 rows together and will be able to mail out Monday. =}

I ordered the rest of my fabric for *gasp* a queen size quilt for MY bed! I purchased the Pineapple quilt ruler last month from Missouri Star Quilt Co after watching Jenny's tutorial....oh my does it look fun and straight forward to do! My hubby is a 'plain jane' kinda guy so I will be using shades of blue with black and white.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Kyrel said:


> I just have to sew the 3 rows together and will be able to mail out Monday. =}
> 
> I ordered the rest of my fabric for *gasp* a queen size quilt for MY bed! I purchased the Pineapple quilt ruler last month from Missouri Star Quilt Co after watching Jenny's tutorial....oh my does it look fun and straight forward to do! My hubby is a 'plain jane' kinda guy so I will be using shades of blue with black and white.


This is what I am doing for my grand daughters Christmas Quilts in mini's.


----------



## Kyrel

Awesome Mo!! I can't wait to start it. Hope you can post a pic =D


----------



## COSunflower

Meima!!!!! You squishie got here yesterday! Your quilt squares are so pretty! I especially love the goldenrod color. I wish that I could have found some like it! So far Girls....mine are in and Meima's are in - YAY!!! We are on our WAY!!!


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Meima!!!!! You squishie got here yesterday! Your quilt squares are so pretty! I especially love the goldenrod color. I wish that I could have found some like it! So far Girls....mine are in and Meima's are in - YAY!!! We are on our WAY!!!


Fall blocks are my favorite. I am excited to see what everyone has produced.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Just got the Hostess block to finish.
Then will be in mail.


----------



## COSunflower

Yay Mo!!! When yours gets here we will have half of them here! GO QUILTERS!!!!


----------



## Kyrel

Okay girls my blocks are mailed! 

Got half my fabric in mail today for the Pineapple quilt, other half should be here Fri. 
Started looking at patterns and fabric for the commissioned baby girl quilt, so not finalized yet.
My brother in law wants one now LOL!!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

YAY!!!!! Another one in the mail!!!  Wow Kyrel! You are going to be one busy girl!!! My son's family was here this weekend so didn't get any sewing done and thought that I would start back on my Friendship quilt. Woke up feeling sick though and have been cold all day - even my toes!!! Stomach upset....hoping that I feel better tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kyrel

COSunflower said:


> YAY!!!!! Another one in the mail!!!  Wow Kyrel! You are going to be one busy girl!!! My son's family was here this weekend so didn't get any sewing done and thought that I would start back on my Friendship quilt. Woke up feeling sick though and have been cold all day - even my toes!!! Stomach upset....hoping that I feel better tomorrow!!!


Oh I hope you feel better soon!! <3


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Kyrel! I do feel better today except for being so COLD! My fingers and toes especially.  I may have to break down and build a fire to warm myself up so that I feel like sewing!!!


----------



## COSunflower

How are your Harvest blocks coming along Girlfriends????  I think that our table runners are going to be REALLY pretty with the Fall leaves and rich colors!!!! Our leaves are just now starting to turn colors here. The pumpkins JUST arrived at our store. Now I need to make a Fall bouquet to go on my new table runner!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I have the strips cut and paired -- will start sewing in a few days. As you may have noticed on the sewing/quilting thread, I've been a tad busy finishing up quilts for a church convention. I have 4 more quilted and need to bind them. Then I'll start working on these blocks. Whew!


----------



## COSunflower

You have been SUPER BUSY Belfrybat!!!!! No worries! Our due date to get them sent out is Oct. 15th so don't over do it!!! Quilting should be FUN and NOT stressful!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Kyrel's squishie arrived today!!!! We are halfway to the finish line now!!!! Her blocks are BEAUTIFUL as I knew they would be.


----------



## rjayne

I am anxious to see what everyone comes up with. I was away from my computer while you were doing sign ups.


----------



## Meima6

I wondered about you, rjayne. We missed you.


----------



## Meima6

Any plans out there for a winter block?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Spent the day with little grumpy girl and Strawberry today.
Estelle is cutting teeth holding her head up by herself pretty good.


----------



## danil54grl

She is adorable!


----------



## Kyrel

Meima6 said:


> Any plans out there for a winter block?


I think I seen a short memo about it on another thread- It would be a sampler with no Christmas fabric, signups after Christmas is over? I can't remember totally ^_^


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima6 said:


> Any plans out there for a winter block?


Patience, Grasshopper, patience. (I've always wanted to say that ). We usually begin discussions around this time of year and plan for the whole next year. Angie normally begins that discussion. But if she doesn't one of us will. I only hope this year we don't run the swaps so long they overlap with the following one and come due after the season they are meant for. Unfortunately I usually get outvoted and of course, life takes over and people run late. But I can always hope.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Kyrel said:


> I think I seen a short memo about it on another thread- It would be a sampler with no Christmas fabric, signups after Christmas is over? I can't remember totally ^_^


It will be decided after fall swap.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

danil54grl said:


> She is adorable!


Thank you I think she's pretty special.
My first and so far only grandchild.
Completely unplanned, but oh so loved.
The first picture is right before she burped and upchucked all down my shirt.
Not a drop on her, but I was drenched.
Started her on cereal this week. Her faces are comical.
My os calls me the Fart/Burp Whisper for her.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Squishy goes in mail Monday.


----------



## COSunflower

YAY MO!!!!! You are really on top of things this time! You go girl!!!  We can be thinking about the Winter Swap now and will start the discussion once all of the Harvest blocks are in and distributed back. Last year I think we waiting until January to start the winter swap so that everyone could focus on their Christmas gift giving sewing between now and then. We could begin Jan. 1 with a Happy New Year theme, or something like Starry Nights or Winter Wonderland....Everyone put on your thinking caps!!!! Write down your thoughts for when we start our discussion.  Think about dates too - when to start, when to end. We are a GROUP and EVERYONE has a say!!! If you know someone else that quilts and would like to join us, please encourage them. Beginners are WELCOME.  Has anyone heard from Angie at all??? I haven't heard hide nor hair from her or of her.  I hope that family is OK for her. She's had a full plate lately. Let's all say an extra prayer for her!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I've heard from her. She is with her mother who has serious health issues. I know she would appreciate our healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Belfry for passing along the info. Please tell her that we are thinking of her and praying for her and her mom. Nothing is as draining and nerve wracking as family health problems. I bet that she is REALLY enjoying the quilt that you put together for her now - lots of love and prayers went into it.


----------



## maxine

My blocks are finished and ready to mail.. I actually took the squishie to the post office but I had forgotten it closed at 1 pm !! plus now, I am hearing that Columbus Day is being observed this Monday to make a 3 day holiday.. so will not get them mailed until Tuesday.. well Rats!


----------



## COSunflower

OMGoodness!!! I didn't realize that it was Columbus Day already!!! I was in 2nd grade in Salem when the Columbus Day hurricane hit. It totaled our house and yard. 3 giant walnut trees went over onto the house and street. Pulled up the pavement, our whole back yard and side yard and came thru the side of our 2 story house - only INCHES from my head on the top bunkbed that night!!!!! No power and water etc. for days. We had a camping stove to use which we shared with the neighbor family who had nothing.  After the storm we moved onto my grandma and grandpa's farm until we moved to Montana. I still remember watching the neighbor's trees uproot from the front windows and the horrifying noise when our giant walnut trees uprooted!!! We thought the top of our house had blown off!!!! Soooooo scarey!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Dang, I had forgotten Monday was Columbus Day.
Will be mailed Tuesday then.
This is the first Columbus Day in twenty plus years I won't be stationed out of country.
This is super exciting!Two more weeks till official retirement.
No more extended tours of duty in places my sons couldn't go.
I think this is only the third Thanksgiving, I have ever been home for period.
My second Christmas at home. And this year will be extra special because of Estelle.
She's making baby sounds talking to Granny.
My youngest sister says she's giving me her Christmas list.


----------



## COSunflower

It DOES look like she is giving you her Christmas list!!! LOL!!! She is the cutest thing ever!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Belfrybat, Maxine and MoBookworm!!! 

How are you coming along on your Harvest blocks? Did you get yours mailed out today Maxine? I am so excited to see them! It is definitely looking like Fall here now. My trees are starting to turn colors - lots of trees in town have turned already but in Terrebonne I'm in kind of a protected spot so even though the nights are in the 20s - cold enough to start the trees turning - mine are usually late.  It will be fun to see everyone's runners or at least hear about them when they are done!!!


----------



## maxine

Yes I did mail my blocks today!! What a difference in postage price this time.. yay! 

I'm excited to see all the blocks too.. Fall is such a beautiful time of year.. our trees are starting to turn now too..


----------



## COSunflower

HURRAY FOR MAXINE!!!!!!!  Now we are on the count down with Mo and Belfry. You have 5 more days girls!!!  This is SO MUCH FUN!!! Don't stress Mo - remember, its not about perfection - its about friendship and fun.  There's not much you can do wrong with a 9 patch!!!  Belfry, did you get all of your church quilts finished? You do BEAUTIFUL work!!! We have the best group of friendly quilters ever!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> HURRAY FOR MAXINE!!!!!!!  Now we are on the count down with Mo and Belfry. You have 5 more days girls!!!  This is SO MUCH FUN!!! Don't stress Mo - remember, its not about perfection - its about friendship and fun.  There's not much you can do wrong with a 9 patch!!!  Belfry, did you get all of your church quilts finished? You do BEAUTIFUL work!!! We have the best group of friendly quilters ever!!!!


They're in the mail.
Should be there by Saturday.


----------



## COSunflower

YAY FOR MOBOOKWORM!!!!!!!!!!  Another one in the mail!!!! As soon as the last squishie gets here I will be sending them BACK on their way HOME!!! I usually pick up my mail at the PO before noon so on the day that the last one gets here, I will repackage and send back off that afternoon!!!!


----------



## Kyrel

Looking forward to my first squishy!!! 

I have been out of work on short-term disability because of plantar fasciitis. I have been in physical therapy and it has helped. I go back to work Oct 22. I work 3rd shift at Walmart. It has been a productive time quilt wise!! I now have a good reason to keep my quilting a priority, so Thank you!!!

Hugs to all of you! <3


----------



## Belfrybat

I finished the quilts and am on track to get these blocks finished before the deadline next Tuesday. I might get them done by Friday but the convention starts tomorrow afternoon so no promises.


----------



## COSunflower

No worries Belfry!!! You are a fast quilter and I know that you will whip these 9 patches out in no time!!!  

Kyrel - I'm glad that physical therapy has helped your feet - that is such a PAINFUL condition!!!! 

I've decided to move furniture around in my sewing room this weekend. Now with the sun not as bright as summer, I am wanting to sew next to the window for extra light. My old eyes are not as good as they used to be!!!! Plus, I like to watch outside as I sew.


----------



## Belfrybat

My blocks should get there Monday or Tuesday.
Now that the swap is coming to an end, I thought I'd post this pic of three possible layouts for the D9P. There are other possibilities, but these three tend to be most common. The one I almost always use is the first one as there is no matching of seams when sewing the blocks together -- always a plus for me.


----------



## Kyrel

I look forward to receiving my squishy!! I'm trying not to be impatient heehee ^_^ /doing happy dance


----------



## COSunflower

Checked my PO box and no more squishies yet.  I'll check again on Monday. This is so much fun - I LOVE our swaps!!!! I believe Mo said that her blocks were going out Monday so should be here by the end of the week - depending on postal service. With so many storms and destruction going on lately it is hard to predict anything with the postal service. I hope that no post offices were burned down in CA!!!! I know that a lot of mail has to be rerouted because of storms, fires etc.


----------



## Kyrel

COSunflower said:


> Checked my PO box and no more squishies yet.  I'll check again on Monday. This is so much fun - I LOVE our swaps!!!! I believe Mo said that her blocks were going out Monday so should be here by the end of the week - depending on postal service. With so many storms and destruction going on lately it is hard to predict anything with the postal service. I hope that no post offices were burned down in CA!!!! I know that a lot of mail has to be rerouted because of storms, fires etc.


 so so sad


----------



## COSunflower

HURRAH!!!!!!!! My little PO box was FULL today!!! The last of the squishies came so divvied them up and sent them on their way home this afternoon!!! Everyone please let me know when they arrive!!!


----------



## COSunflower

OH!!! When I was making our little piles to send back I noticed that MY block is way bigger than everyone else's!!! I must have made some miscalculation somewhere! I've had the worst time with measurements lately!!! Please forgive me.


----------



## Kyrel

COSunflower said:


> OH!!! When I was making our little piles to send back I noticed that MY block is way bigger than everyone else's!!! I must have made some miscalculation somewhere! I've had the worst time with measurements lately!!! Please forgive me.


Probably started with 5 1/2" instead of 5". I think when we cut them for the D9P, we can cut them down to size. NO worries <3

I'm SO excited!!! XOXOXO


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower said:


> OH!!! When I was making our little piles to send back I noticed that MY block is way bigger than everyone else's!!! I must have made some miscalculation somewhere! I've had the worst time with measurements lately!!! Please forgive me.


Better to big then too small.


----------



## Belfrybat

That's one reason I always make a test block so I can be sure of the measurements. No worries -- depending on how you constructed your block, we can resew the seams larger to make it the right size.


----------



## Kyrel

Belfrybat said:


> That's one reason I always make a test block so I can be sure of the measurements. No worries -- depending on how you constructed your block, we can resew the seams larger to make it the right size.


OOOOOOO good thinking!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Or use as center block, work around it backwards.
It's fine.
We all got this.


----------



## COSunflower

I tell ya, I don't know WHAT'S been wrong with me lately!!! Too many irons in the fire I guess. When I got out my blocks to put in the squishies I also found that I had made 5 EXTRA blocks!!! LOL!!! I guess I will use all of my BIG BLOCKS to make a runner for my work table in the kitchen and the smaller normal size ones for my table runner.  Thank you everyone for being understanding and YES! Better too big than too little!!! I like Belfry's idea of just increasing the seams a little to make it fit. I've done that before on blocks and it works really well.


----------



## Belfrybat

It's all good Kim. I had another idea for cutting them down. If you are using them for a D9p block, cut in fourths and instead of squaring up by trimming only the outer edge, trim all four sides equally. That should make your small square the same size as the other blocks. 

5 blocks more than you needed? You overachiever, you.


----------



## COSunflower

That's a GREAT idea Belfrybat!!! I think I will do that so I can use mine with the others!!! I think when I was cutting out fabric squares I must have been thinking about our other swaps when we had more people...That's what I get for watching programs like America's Got Talent when cutting out quilt pieces!!! LOL!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I was in sewing room closet yesterday.
Imagine my surprise when I opened plastic Sterlite shoe box full of one inch squares.
Must be at least a 1000 one inch multi colors blocks.
Probably more.
Going to make at least 10 more mini Pineapple block for Estelle's Christmas Quilt.
Then will start putting together.
Wonder what's in the last 4-18 gallon totes?
Fabric, fabric,fabric would be my guess.


----------



## dmm1976

rjayne said:


> Better to big then too small.


That's what she said...


----------



## Kyrel

My squishy arrived today!!!! I just opened it and all the blocks are AWESOME!!!! WooT WooT!!! =}


----------



## maxine

I received my squished too !! I am totally amazed at how all the block colors go together.. very nice ladies & thank you for making them.

Mo you did some very neat sewing.. good job!!

Kim you've been a wonderful hostess.. Thank You !!


----------



## Kyrel

Mo's was like a real representation of fall! It told a story <3 You all rock!!


----------



## Meima6

Mine came too! Awesome! Thank you to All.


----------



## COSunflower

YAY!!!!!! I can't believe how fast the squishies are all arriving!!!!! We have an awesome little quilting group here!!!!! Everyone's blocks were SOOOO nice and like Kyrel said, I too was really surprised at how well they all went together!!! It makes me anxious to know what we will be doing on the winter swap so that I can start planning.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got my squishey today.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Kyrel said:


> Mo's was like a real representation of fall! It told a story <3 You all rock!!


Thank you,


----------



## Belfrybat

The blocks arrived. Thank you all. Since Kim is unable to post pictures, and I know some others are following the swap, I thought I'd post the package I received. Kim has already mentioned her block turned out larger than expected. Just cut it in quarters measuring from the edges of the center square. Then square it up on all four sides to 7" instead of just the outer edges. That will get the sub-squares the right size. Yet another successful HT block swap!


----------



## Meima6

I have already cut my blocks! It was easy to reduce the larger block.  Thank you to All!


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Belfrybat for posting the photo!!! Everyone's blocks were so pretty and bright!!! I am cutting mine today and when I went to town, bought a small bag of ornamental gourds and pumpkins to put around a Fall flower arrangement on my table after I sew my runner tomorrow.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> The blocks arrived. Thank you all. Since Kim is unable to post pictures, and I know some others are following the swap, I thought I'd post the package I received. Kim has already mentioned her block turned out larger than expected. Just cut it in quarters measuring from the edges of the center square. Then square it up on all four sides to 7" instead of just the outer edges. That will get the sub-squares the right size. Yet another successful HT block swap!
> 
> View attachment 62966


Belfrybat, 
Thank you for posting the pictures.
My family has 26 birthdays in October.
Including mine, so when my 9 year old great nephew(5 October birthday) was helping me put the blocks together. He loved the bat fabric it was decided to place that fabric in the blocks too.
Sam doesn't know it yet, but made extra blocks for pillows for his bed. Orange and black is his school colors too. His blocks include the bats too.
Ps. even got someone's birthday on Halloween.


----------



## Kyrel

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Belfrybat,
> Thank you for posting the pictures.
> My family has 26 birthdays in October.
> Including mine, so when my 9 year old great nephew(5 October birthday) was helping me put the blocks together. He loved the bat fabric it was decided to place that fabric in the blocks too.
> Sam doesn't know it yet, but made extra blocks for pillows for his bed. Orange and black is his school colors too. His blocks include the bats too.
> Ps. even got someone's birthday on Halloween.


Mo, that's awesome!!! Now your block has even more of a story <3 
I'm so so so glad to be part of this group!!


----------



## COSunflower

Mo, my little grandson's birthday is October 28th!!! I always have a little Halloween party for the grandkids on that day each year.  He will be 3 this year.  He would love the bat fabric too!!!


----------



## Meima6

Well, February must truly be the month of romance. My husband's birthday is tomorrow. Mine is the 27th. My brother's was the 19th. October is full of excitement! I am planning a reversible runner with our swap blocks. Autumn on one side and Halloween on the other! I am a huge lover of bats. We have several bat hibernacula in Kentucky, so we take them seriously. Who wouldn't love a creature that eats thousands of mosquitoes each day!? Next week we are teaching about bats in my daughters classroom! Yay! . Thank you, Mo!


----------



## Meima6

I like quilter's choice. In past garden web swaps and local swaps I have made house blocks and pine tree blocks. I am good with whatever, but for complex blocks I hope for plenty of time for the number of blocks. I will refer to the posts to construct blocks to suit what I have read and add stickers for the hostess, if time permits.


----------



## dmm1976

Thank you for posting pics!!!! I love the blocks! These are the ones that will be cut right? I hope you guys can post some pics of the finished blocks in the future .


----------



## Kyrel

I've cut all my blocks. I am using CoSunflowers block as 2 potholders! 

I bought Isulbright (whatever spelling) and used an old sweatshirt cut for batting on each side of the heat protective stuff. I've only put together 1 potholder so far, but I love it!! 

I'm going to sew my blocks together for a dining room table runner. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## COSunflower

YAY!!! I can hardly wait to see the potholders!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I've had Estelle the last 4 long days.
Death in Mom's family.
I so love and enjoy her, but this Granny is pooped.
No energy to do anything.
Even Strawberry is putting herself to bed early.
And doesn't want to get up either.


----------



## COSunflower

I hear ya MO!!!!! Babies and little kids are round the clock care and can suck the energy right out of us!!!! I spent all day shopping for the Halloween party that I am giving the grandkids tomorrow evening when I babysit. I'm already wiped out!!! I won't get home till probably 1 am Sunday morning and am doing NOTHING on Sunday but REST!!! When will baby's mom be home to get her? What a loving Grandma you are!!! I'm so happy that Estelle is blessed to have you to look out for her.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Estelle has been coming to my house at 0900 hours.
And not getting picked up till 2200(10 pm) every night for the last 4 days.
I love that little girl to pieces,but she's wearing me out.
I'm suppose to have her in the morning too.
Daddy looks tired too. He's trying to work and give me a break.
Daddy works overnights(third shift).
I'm not doing anything tomorrow, but run few errands.
Sunday is helping my mom out.


----------



## dmm1976

Kyrel said:


> I've cut all my blocks. I am using CoSunflowers block as 2 potholders!
> 
> I bought Isulbright (whatever spelling) and used an old sweatshirt cut for batting on each side of the heat protective stuff. I've only put together 1 potholder so far, but I love it!!
> 
> I'm going to sew my blocks together for a dining room table runner. I'll post pics soon.


Have you finished this yet? Don't forget to post a pic?


----------

